# Gym trainer



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife exchange her tel#s with her fitness trainer and became FB friend, should I be worried?
She had an affair with younger guy at her old job and we went through rough times but since than she's been somewhat faithful as long what I know but I'm just worry because this trainer is again in early 20's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Asian said:


> but since than she's been somewhat faithful


What in the world does that mean???


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Asian said:


> My wife exchange her tel#s with her fitness trainer and became FB friend, should I be worry?
> She had an affair with younger guy at her old job and we went through rough times but since than she's been somewhat faithful but I'm just worry because this trainer is again in early 20's.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



somewhat faithful?

feels like you dont trust her, given her history.

what consequences did she really suffer from her other affair? probably not enough?


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

From what I know, she is being faithful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

From you other thread, why would you trust her at all? Just say'n


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't trust her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

would definitely make me go hmmmmmmmmmmmm

and why would she chose a trainer like that.

there are a million trainers. get a woman!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Asian said:


> My wife exchange her tel#s with her fitness trainer and became FB friend, should I be worried?
> She had an affair with younger guy at her old job and we went through rough times but since than she's been somewhat faithful as long what I know but I'm just worry because this trainer is again in early 20's.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, you should be worried. In fact the wife having an affair with the fit, muscular, and in this case, younger trainer, is one of the classic cheating scenarios. There's so much that can go wrong for you here. Having your wife work closely with another man, especially someone who will work with her intimately in a physical activity should be unacceptable to you. Instigation, Isolation....Escalation. So far it's at Instigation. Stop it at this stage.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I will toss my hat in here and agree with the rest.. YES be very much afraid and worried.

My own cheating wife said, men and women cannot be friends unless they are relatives or one of them is gay.. 

Marriage counseling, NOW... 

If not then have some young female friend you on FB and let her see it and see what she thinks about it. Tell her its your new trainer. 

I don't want to sound like chicken little, but the sky is falling and you better act fast..


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Asian said:


> My wife exchange her tel#s with her fitness trainer and became FB friend, should I be worried?
> She had an affair with younger guy at her old job and we went through rough times but since than she's been somewhat faithful as long what I know but I'm just worry because this trainer is again in early 20's.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

Always serious questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Tell her to lose the male trainer friend, and if she wants a trainer it better be a woman.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Asian said:


> Always serious questions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then I guess the reason why you are asking is because you are looking for a kick in the behind in order to do what you need to do. Given that your wife already cheated on you with a younger man at her work, and she is exchanging contact numbers with a younger man at her gym who happens to be her personal trainer, you obviously know that you are not enforcing proper boundaries. Also, you know that your wife is still seeking attention from younger men and that you still have issues. 

I know that you already know this. I guess you need to see it typed out for you to read it.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Asian said:


> Always serious questions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then why are you asking. A bit of a bizarre response?


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember your situation from a few months back. Not sure what steps you and your wife had taken to address her infidelity/boundries/etc but from where you left off it really didn't sound like you addressed any issues or laid out any consequences for what she did.

You had some hysterical bonding episodes, seemed to fall into the fog/denial yourself due to the great sex you were having as if that solved your problems, and then you kind of stopped posting about what was going on with your marriage.

What steps have you and your wife taken to ensure another affair doesn't happen?? If it hasn't been anything more than her promise to not do it again then yes you should be worried.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Her fitness trainer is male?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd lay down the law and eject the trainer. Sorry no male trainers and certainly no male friends.

She doesn't need his # or fb link for her to exercise.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I'd lay down the law and eject the trainer. Sorry no male trainers and certainly no male friends.


I'd lay the law down and eject the slvtty wife. Sorry no more cheating wife who exchanges numbers with her male trainer for me.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Cubby said:


> Yes, you should be worried. In fact the wife having an affair with the fit, muscular, and in this case, younger trainer, is one of the classic cheating scenarios. There's so much that can go wrong for you here. Having your wife work closely with another man, especially someone who will work with her intimately in a physical activity should be unacceptable to you. Instigation, Isolation....Escalation. So far it's at Instigation. Stop it at this stage.


Quit scaring away my clientele.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Asian go back and reread your old thread. You ignored all the advice you were given, and surprise, surprise, nothing has changed, has it?


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Ovid said:


> Tell her to lose the *male trainer friend*, and if she wants a trainer it better be a woman.




She already screwed around with a younger male and she is now she had a young male trainer.


Some times its too hard to blame women for cheating when their husbands are soooooooooooo naive to see the reality.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I'd lay down the law and eject the trainer. Sorry no male trainers and certainly no male friends.
> 
> *She doesn't need his # or fb link for her to exercise*.




:rofl:


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

After my W's EA last summer, she doesn't get ANY alone time with men. I've even told her she can only use a female PT (though even that is going badly for another poster here). 

Tell her that her previous affair is reason for you to call this off. If she refuses, you might need to reconsider whether or not you want to be cheated on again.

BTW, you said the OM were always young. What are your ages? How long married? Any kids?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Asian said:


> My wife exchange her tel#s with her fitness trainer and became FB friend, should I be worried?
> 
> *No male PT my friend. There are plenty of good female PTs.
> *
> ...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Asian said:


> Always serious questions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell her today you have come to your senses and that a male PT is unaccaptable to you. That she needs to unfriend and block this dude.

I have not read your other thread. I am afraid to now.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

OP, in reading the comments from some of the vets to your situation, I have to ask you:

Are you willing to do it the way they advise you this time? It seems the consensus among this group, whose advice literally saved me from myself, is that you ignored their recommendations last time.

BTW, I am at a large gym 5 days a week personally. They have both M and F PTs and I can tell you from getting to know several and watching them in action every day, that the older women LOVE to have young male PTs. And these PT's have their hands on these women the entire time. Several of the PTs' Facebook friend's lists are in the THOUSANDS, and most of them are 35-45 year old women.

The young hot girls do not train with male PTs - most go to F PT's because they already get all the attention they want from young men. It is the aging, losing their sex rank mid-forties women that I ALWAYS see batting their eyebrows and blushing and flirting with male PTs.

Just yesterday at the gym, two PTs were in the locker room changing and talking about a couple of married "clients" they were banging.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Round 2.


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

keko said:


> Her fitness trainer is male?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, male
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

InlandTXMM said:


> After my W's EA last summer, she doesn't get ANY alone time with men. I've even told her she can only use a female PT (though even that is going badly for another poster here).
> 
> Tell her that her previous affair is reason for you to call this off. If she refuses, you might need to reconsider whether or not you want to be cheated on again.
> 
> BTW, you said the OM were always young. What are your ages? How long married? Any kids?


She is very attractive young looking 31 and we have three kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Asian said:


> Yes, male
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So are we to surmise you have let this situation go withput engaging? Assuming yes.

If you wanted to do something about this you would.
Otherwise it is just another hotwifing situation.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Asian said:


> Yes, male
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're just asking to be cheated on once again.

You either need to put your foot down hard, or just accept she's not going to change and move on.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Asian said:


> She is very attractive young looking 31 and we have three kids.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He just asked for her age, not whether she was attractive or not. Why did you mention how hot she was?

Just because she is attractive, are you going to put up with her continuous cheating?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

It doesn't look like she cares much about you nor the marriage. Why do you put up with that? Why do you let yourself be disrespected like that? Do you not respect yourself? Think about the example you're setting for your kids.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

ASIAN Do you really see this ending well ? Seems to me you are in denial Please use your gut instinct they are rarely wrong. Everybody here can see it why can't you


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

If she had a previous affair on you then I would strongly suggest that you have paternity tests on your children and an STD test for yourself.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Asian, it sounds to me like you've got more than you can handle and she digs the young guys. You're either going to have to let her go or let her go.


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> Asian, it sounds to me like you've got more than you can handle and she digs the young guys. You're either going to have to let her go or let her go.


Maybe you're right, she might be too good looking and too attractive looking for me. I used to make three figures before the market crushed few years back but now I don't make that kind of money around the same time my sex drive went down and that's when we start having problems. No money and less confidence now days. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Asian said:


> Maybe you're right, she might be too good looking and too attractive looking for me. I used to make three figures before the market crushed few years back but now I don't make that kind of money around the same time my sex drive went down and that's when we start having problems. No money and less confidence now days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would you put yourself through all this misery for a woman who does not respect you? She is not the only woman in the worldn and she is certainly not irreplaceable. I know it is hard to start over when you get to be in your 40s. I am 47 and I recently divorced and am scared to death of dating new women. I am one of those people who doesn't like change, who likes to stick with what I know. 

I think this is your problem. You have gotten so used to living with this flawed, inconsiderate woman that you think that the way your are living is the best you can hope for. But it is not. You can find another woman and be happier and more secure than you are now. You have to let this woman go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Asian said:


> Maybe you're right, she might be too good looking and too attractive looking for me. I used to make three figures before the market crushed few years back but now I don't make that kind of money around the same time my sex drive went down and that's when we start having problems. No money and less confidence now days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No honest man would want to invest time and money in a person who would cheat them out of their time and their money.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

In a word. YES!!


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

It sounds like you have not set boundaries with your wife. Does she need a PT, Guy, In his 20's?

It sounds like you did some rug sweeping with the last A


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Ovid said:


> Tell her to lose the male trainer friend, and if she wants a trainer it better be a woman.


Didn't you read the other thread about the wife cheating with her female trainer?

This is why cheating is such a deal breaker in most instances. If they have shown that they don't respect boundaries, you can't really trust them anywhere with anyone. Not a great way to live.


----------

